# Warning – do not use tm tuning



## thezoneR32 (Nov 13, 2009)

Just letting everyone know not to order anything from TMTuning as it appears they may be in trouble and you will lose your money as I just have. I ordered a $220 part from TMTuning (R32 Pedal set) and after 3 months of excuses as to why I hadn’t received it I got this reply:

_“Hello Paul,_

_thank you for your email and apologies for any latency responding._

_We thank you for your order but we must regrettably inform you that we will not be able to fill your order at this time. Due to supply changes in our market and company restructure the order shipment will be delayed longer than we would consider acceptable. Therefore, unfortunately the only thing we can suggest at this time is to look for another dealer and or shop to order the item in question - and or - return to us at a later time when the new site and product selection has been re-established._

_We apologize for the inconvenience and we are sorry for the trouble, hopefully we can make it up to you next time!_
_
Thank you again for your understanding,_

_TM Tuning”_

No mention of refunding the $220 and no response to my multiple demands for a refund.

Of course I can’t make a paypal claim now because its outside 45 days. I guess this was bound to happen eventually given how much gear I buy from overseas. Makes me really angry.

Be Warned!

Please pass this on to any other VW, AUDi or BMW or forums in the world you might be a member of. I have posted on VWWatercooled, VWGolfnet, golfmkv.com, vwvortex and r32OC.com.


----------



## Dmoneythegreat (Jan 13, 2010)

Sucks...

I was thinking about ordering some things from them. Now I'm hesitant.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Odd. I've bought from them in the past and all has worked out. Please update us as to the refund. 


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

wow that sucks; I made attempts to go on their website earlier to order a front lip but the screen is just black now... I'm assuming this has something to do with it.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Back when I had my Golf, I ordered the Euro switch from TM Tuning, a couple months later I get this raggedy box that was torn open on the sides and looks like it was kicked from Germany across the ocean and to my doorstep with no handle or care involved. The switch was ok, just dirty. I used ECS Tuning from then on.


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

This is thread #4 that has popped up recently in regards to this. At least you got an email saying you wont get it from them. I'm out $100 for a part I ordered in early April :banghead:


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

I used them once a few years ago and although very slow, understandably since they are overseas, the part came well packaged and in perfect shape. Sorry to hear about all the troubles people are having with them.


----------



## Jdm boi (Aug 7, 2012)

That sucks for you dude :-/

I used them early this year and the package arrived perfect and exactly what I ordered. Very friendly to deal with too. But the package did get lost along the way but that was the delivery companys fault.

Hope you get your money back and don't get screwed over


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

It took me about 9 months to get my rear tail lights from them for my MKII.

I think you can still complain to paypal. Just call your credit card company that you used and complain to them, they will get your money back. 

I had bought something from another member and never received my stuff well after 90 days. I complained to paypal, they said that there is nothing they can do due to me having listing it as goods, so I called my credit card company. They said that since I have yet to receive my stuff they went ahead and refunded me all of my money. 

Give that a shot.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

ive always heard such bad things about them, ill pass on buying stuff from them:thumbdown:


----------



## Mk3V (Nov 20, 2006)

I've used them a few times with nothing but good results. I'm sorry to hear about your luck this time around. Good luck on the refund:beer:


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

there needs to be a sticky about companies that do this.....


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

It looks as if TMTuning no longer exists.


----------



## LR32 (Aug 16, 2008)

Uuuhhh tm tuning may rest in peace.... 
thanks for the good memories at h2o and waterfest...


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

vr6fanatic said:


> It looks as if TMTuning no longer exists.


 
from their ashes raises two more zombies which will eat all your funds and turn all your projects into oozing setbacks....


----------



## aereo2099 (Jul 13, 2011)

I used this website early this year and after 3 monts my order arive... Im not coming back to that website they suck, very slow,


----------

